# buying a ford fusion to be an uber driver wtf



## schuidas (Oct 25, 2019)

I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.

i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.

best car for these tys roads


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wouldn’t spend more than $5k on a car to Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion si i can start ubering


Check your math again..... I'm counting two mistakes. :biggrin:


----------



## schuidas (Oct 25, 2019)

I IS A COLLEGE STUDENT


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.
> 
> i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.
> 
> best car for these tys roads


I see Lots of Fusions as Uber, taxis and with US Government tags
all good signs of reliably ✔
uber on ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Check your math again..... I'm counting two mistakes. :biggrin:





schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.
> 
> i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.
> 
> best car for these tys roads


I just leased a 2017 Ford Fusion Hybrid, to test the waters on Uber's lease program.

Yea, take that car back


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


>


Just because NY or CA does it doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I wouldn’t spend more than $6-7k on the high end for an Uber car


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I wouldn't spend more than $5k on a car to Uber.


5k? Maybe but here in Cali no. Cars expensive.
One crack was telling no more than 2k in my topic lol


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Forbes says your best bet is a used Prius because of gas mileage. Similar fortune is reported by members here. Speaking from a business sense, not a pro-Prius stance.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> I see Lots of Fusions as Uber, taxis and with US Government tags
> all good signs of reliably ✔
> uber on ?


Hybrids.
Govt Loves Hybrids.
And C.N.G. gas cars.




TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just because NY or CA does it doesn't make it a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 370631


Show NYPD mopeds !

Ford Fusion Hybrid 43mpg.
BUT
only 11 cubic foot trunk space
And LOW headroom in back seat.
Lot of hip room.

Kia Niro has 19 cu. ft. Cargo.
More headroom.
53 m.p.g.
( ive been shopping)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Hybrids.
> Govt Loves Hybrids.
> And C.N.G. gas cars.
> 
> ...


Ford Fusion hybrid is a horrible drive too. Honesty though it could be all hybrids kind of suck in general as cars besides mpg.

The Fusion hybrid has less pickup and go than the 2010 Honda Fit I used to drive damn what the numbers say.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.
> 
> i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.
> 
> best car for these tys roads


While on vacation I ented a fusion (3) for a week & regretted it.
What piece of junk. Sadly, America just doesn't make good cars anymore..

Fusion gas mileage isn't great & that stupid hump in backseat on floor is ridiculous. Truck configuration has two shelf-like spaces which sucks luggage-wise.

The first two had problems with the bushings & mileage was around 38k-43k respectively.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

IR12 said:


> I rented a fusion (3) for a week & regretted it.
> What piece of junk. Sadly, America just doesn't make good cars anymore..
> 
> Fusion gas mileage isn't great & that stupid hump in backseat on floor is ridiculous.
> ...


The first thing I said after being in the car 5 minutes was, this is why I don't buy Ford's. Like wtf the Fusion is a really garbage car.


----------



## schuidas (Oct 25, 2019)

well thats put me off the found on the road dead....


----------



## Acidpolice (Apr 7, 2019)

It’s not a bad car. I get 70 mpg in Maine ( no traffic lights). The others were probably stuck in eco mode if they think it’s sluggish?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

2starDriver said:


> 5k? Maybe but here in Cali no. Cars expensive.
> One crack was telling no more than 2k in my topic lol


2k is about right. Priced paid to ca drivers demand a pos car.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.
> 
> i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.
> 
> best car for these tys roads


I've made some pretty bad mistakes ever since I bought mine. Good luck and hope you make less big mistakes than I did.


----------



## schuidas (Oct 25, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I've made some pretty bad mistakes ever since I bought mine. Good luck and hope you make less big mistakes than I did.


I took the 2017 chevy sonic uber on


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.
> 
> i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.
> 
> best car for these tys roads


I am incredulous.....you actually bought a 2017 ford fusion to uber? Have you looked at the rates you are paid? Have you looked at the depreciation costs? You realize you have to pay employee and employer taxes on your earnings? Something is really wrong when someone buys a car to make profits for someone else (c-suite executives and shareholders) all the while being paid under the federal minimum wage. wow wow wow.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

All those police fusions and government is because Ford gave them a cheap deal. Not cause they were good


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

schuidas said:


> I took the 2017 chevy sonic uber on


Brother stop trying to reinvent the wheel. Take that Sonic back too

Go buy a 2010-2015 Prius, you will thank me and all the drivers here on up later.

This has been tried and tested by the thousands, a used Prius is the only car you buy for base rideshare.


----------



## schuidas (Oct 25, 2019)

I liked the prius but my wife needed a reliable car for her job as well. So i will use this auto till i get a prius. Wife works FT and im working pt. Uber will be an experience. Im not looking to pay the rent just to buy the airline tickets. We travel a bit and long haul travel is expensive.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Brother stop trying to reinvent the wheel. Take that Sonic back too
> 
> Go buy a 2010-2015 Prius, you will thank me and all the drivers here on up later.
> 
> This has been tried and tested by the thousands, a used Prius is the only car you buy for base rideshare.


For sure i appreciate your words


----------



## Afflicted1 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll defend the 2017 Sonic, as I bought one. As a very part time driver, I bought one (brand new) in March of 2018 for under 11k + tax, etc. It's been great for part time rideshare although no longer meets Lyft's requirements, which is fine because I dont drive Lyft. If I were doing this fulltime, I'd definately look into something more roomy and comfortable for ther hours put in behind the wheel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.
> 
> i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.
> 
> best car for these tys roads


I recently rented a Fusion Hybrid for the 500 mile drive from San Diego to San Francisco. Not a bad car but what a rough engine... Whenever I gave it some revs to overtake it sounded like a cross between a foghorn and an old tractor engine beneath the hood. My old 2007 Camry is as refined as a Bentley in comparison.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I hate it when people say it's a mistake to buy a car for Uber. I know quite a few people who bought a car for Uber and are doing great. Also, a couple of friends of mine bought a good car for themselves to drive personally, and they do Uber part time, just enough to get to pay car payment + insurance + gas monthly and they get the car to drive everywhere else.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ford Fusion hybrid is a horrible drive too. Honesty though it could be all hybrids kind of suck in general as cars besides mpg.
> 
> The Fusion hybrid has less pickup and go than the 2010 Honda Fit I used to drive damn what the numbers say.


My hybrid minivan has a ridiculous amount of getup and go. 0-60 in 7.4 which for a minivan is great. I looked at the Fusion Hybrid and with the hump it had so little cargo space I couldn't do it. The minivan has tonnes of cargo space. Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> My hybrid minivan has a ridiculous amount of getup and go. 0-60 in 7.4 which for a minivan is great. I looked at the Fusion Hybrid and with the hump it had so little cargo space I couldn't do it. The minivan has tonnes of cargo space. Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid.


Yea that was my only hybrid as a daily driver. I don't want to knock all hybrids but that Fusion wtf.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just because If NY or CA does it, it's probably a bad doesn't make it a good idea.


Corrected


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> I hate it when people say it's a mistake to buy a car for Uber.


Depends on the cost of the car and what people can actually make on Uber.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

schuidas said:


> I hope im not making a mistake by buying this 2017 ford fusion so I can start ubering in knoxville, tenn.
> 
> i was going to spash on a M.B. but that would be a waste.
> 
> best car for these tys roads


? you do know what Found On Road Dead. Get a real hybrid, a Prius.


----------

